# Anyone intersted in a trade?



## jockhater2 (May 9, 2011)

looking to trade some Massive audio QC 15s I have. I have 3 of them. All dual 2 ohms. I am not sure if I can fit them all in my car in a 10 cubic foot box.

I am interested in a more SPL in mind subwoofer anyways.


Massive audio QC pictures by jockhater2 - Photobucket


----------



## jockhater2 (May 9, 2011)

Ive been searching and searching through the classfields. It seems like hardly anyone has a subwoofer larger than a 15. Its pretty much all 8s, 10s, and 12s.


----------

